
Ask HN: How do you log your services? - ryanmccullagh
For long running services, for example, how do you monitor them? How do you view the logs, and how are you alerted if an exception occurs?<p>Is CloudWatch easy to use?<p>Besides just using `tail -f $file`
======
cat-turner
We use a combination of metric and events. Some trigger sns... Which trigger
lambdas that forward urgent messages to slack.

~~~
cat-turner
Cloudwatch search is slow af tho exploring faster options.

